# Tanks



## Barto (Dec 15, 2020)

Just a question,  When installing a Whizzer tank to a 1941 DX, is it possible to leave the bike tank in place with the Whizzer tank??  If so, anyone have a Photo of a similar set up?

thx,
BART


----------



## bricycle (Dec 15, 2020)

No, not enough room to keep horn tank on. Would look goofy anyway


----------



## MotoMagz (Dec 17, 2020)

bricycle said:


> No, not enough room to keep horn tank on. Would look goofy anyway



Yep... maybe replace tank with custom gas  tank. Looks the best


----------

